# TEC3 Install VR6 :: need pinout for Crank Position Sensor



## turboman (May 19, 2000)

I need to know the pinout for the crank position sensor for a VR6. I know that the black wire is ground. What are the green and red?
According to the Bentley, the red (ro) is +12 Volts. So does this mean that the green is signal and the TEC3 harness has the black and shield in parallel?


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: TEC3 Install VR6 :: need pinout for Crank Position Sensor (turboman)*

Marco from SEM would be the one to ask on that one.... one small problem. He is on honeymoon right now unfortunetly.


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: TEC3 Install VR6 :: need pinout for Crank Position Sensor (turboman)*

Green would be the signal lead.
If Bentley says blk (ground), and red (power), then green is the signal.
Done.


----------



## turboman (May 19, 2000)

*Re: TEC3 Install VR6 :: need pinout for Crank Position Sensor (Chris_P)*

Chris, have you wired one of these up before? 
Where do the black and shield from the TEC3 go to if the red and black from the engine are power and ground? The TEC3 I would imagine is expecting a floating ground input from the sensor.


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: TEC3 Install VR6 :: need pinout for Crank Position Sensor (turboman)*

I haven't hooked one up before. But it you give me some scans of the tec3 diagram, I should be able to lead you into the right direction.
Chris


----------



## turboman (May 19, 2000)

*Re: TEC3 Install VR6 :: need pinout for Crank Position Sensor (Chris_P)*

The specifics of what I need help with are:
TEC3 Crank Pos Sensor
Red (crank sensor signal +) Red (+12V)
Black (crank sensor signal -) Black (ground)
Shield Green (crank sensor signal ???)
I need help with what goes where...


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: TEC3 Install VR6 :: need pinout for Crank Position Sensor (turboman)*

It just says "SHield green"?
Stupid piece of poo.


----------

